# Schon ein Update auf Kernel 5.18.2 gemacht?

## ChrisJumper

https://www.heise.de/news/Fehler-in-Linux-Kernel-ermoeglicht-Rechteausweitung-7134791.html

Nur um sicher zu gehen. Bei Kernel 5.10 ist die aktuell gepatchte Version der Zähler 120.

----------

## pietinger

Nein, ich bin "noch" auf 5.15.46   :Cool: 

Der Bug hätte mich auch nicht betroffen, da ich iptables statt nftables verwende ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich kann >=5.18 nicht benutzen weil der kwin darauf keine Wayland-Session zum laufen bekommt.

Das sieht dann im Log so aus:

```
...

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -22!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:amdgpu_cs_ioctl [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 07 10:07:21 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[859]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

...
```

Also nein, noch kein Upgrade...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab leider keine AMD-CPU mit Gentoo drauf zum testen. Aber es schaut ja aus wie der AMD-DRM Teil der nicht richtig läuft.

Hast du mal versucht den DRM-Kram mit Hilfe des Wikis:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU

zu konfigurieren?

Vielleicht hilft es auch den Microcode zu aktualisieren, immerhin sind es ja Abhängigkeiten worüber sich der neue Kernel beklagt?

@Pietinger, ich war mir halt nicht so sicher, inwiefern der Sourcecode von iptabeles und nftables schon zusammen gelegt wurde und ob die Lücke wirklich nur nftables betrifft.

Langfristig hoffe ich natürlich die Firewall auf ePBF umzustellen, hatte dafür aber noch keine Zeit. ;)

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm bei mir läuft ein 5.18.4, allerdings ohne Wayland (bzw mit einem X auf dem dann der xwayland-Layer für entsprechende Programme läuft) auf einem AMD Ryzen mit Radeon Vega GFX, ich habe bisher keine Einschränkungen festgestellt. Nutze das Maschinchen allerdings ohne aufwendige Compositing oder 3D Anwendungen...

----------

## schmidicom

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Hmmm bei mir läuft ein 5.18.4, allerdings ohne Wayland (bzw mit einem X auf dem dann der xwayland-Layer für entsprechende Programme läuft) auf einem AMD Ryzen mit Radeon Vega GFX, ich habe bisher keine Einschränkungen festgestellt. Nutze das Maschinchen allerdings ohne aufwendige Compositing oder 3D Anwendungen...

 

Eine X11-Session funktioniert bei mir auch, jedoch keine Wayland-Session. Beim versuch eine Wayland-Session (auf Kernel 5.18.x) zu starten crasht der kwin direkt und der Bildschirm bleibt Schwarz. Und XWayland wird benutzt um X11-Apps auf einem Wayland-Desktop zu starten nicht umgekehrt. Wenn du also den KDE in einer X11-Session startest dann ist XWayland ziemlich sicher nicht am laufen weil ja bereits ein X11 da ist.

EDIT:

Nach allem was ich so online über die oben bereits geposteten Kernel-Meldungen gelesen habe (solche Meldungen sind nichts neues, die Steam-Community kennt diese schon länger) ist das in der Regel ein OpenGL-Fail aus dem Userspace.

----------

## Max Steel

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Eine X11-Session funktioniert bei mir auch, jedoch keine Wayland-Session. Beim versuch eine Wayland-Session (auf Kernel 5.18.x) zu starten crasht der kwin direkt und der Bildschirm bleibt Schwarz. Und XWayland wird benutzt um X11-Apps auf einem Wayland-Desktop zu starten nicht umgekehrt. Wenn du also den KDE in einer X11-Session startest dann ist XWayland ziemlich sicher nicht am laufen weil ja bereits ein X11 da ist.

 

Oh, dann hatte ich das falsch im Kopf. Danke für die Klarstellung.

Aber dann habe ich nichts gesagt und bitte für das Gebrabbel um Entschuldigung.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe auch einen Fehler gemacht:

Bei meinem ganzen Tests habe ich wohl nicht bemerkt das ich die X11-Session noch auf einem alten Kernel (5.17) ausprobiert hatte. Ergo, mein KWin crasht auch damit.  :Sad: 

Unter dem X11 ist der Bildschirm zwar nicht schwarz dafür gibt es aber einen statischen Pixelbrei.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/mMkMDyczYpgKYZrV8

EDIT:

Kleine Ergänzung, auf einem anderen Gerät (das ebenfalls den amdgpu und kwin benutzt) funktioniert alles. Der Fehler tritt scheinbar nur mit einer AMD Renoir auf.

Und auch ein Firmware-Update (Tuxedo hat vor kurzem eines veröffentlicht) macht keinen Unterschied, genau so wenig das herumprobieren an den Einstellungen im Firmware-Setup.

EDIT2:

Hier mal einer weiteres, grösseres Log nach einem weiteren Versuch mit Kernel 5.18.7:

```
...

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been cancelled because the context is lost.

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: OpenGL vendor string:                   AMD

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: OpenGL renderer string:                 AMD RENOIR (LLVM 14.0.4, DRM 3.46, 5.18.7-gentoo)

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: OpenGL version string:                  4.6 (Core Profile) Mesa 22.1.2

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: OpenGL shading language version string: 4.60

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: Driver:                                 RadeonSI

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: GPU class:                              Vega

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: OpenGL version:                         4.6

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: GLSL version:                           4.60

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: Mesa version:                           22.1.2

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: Linux kernel version:                   5.18.7

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: Requires strict binding:                no

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: GLSL shaders:                           yes

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: Texture NPOT support:                   yes

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: Virtual Machine:                        no

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been cancelled because the context is lost.

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland[1532]: BlurConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland_wrapper[1532]: amdgpu: The CS has been rejected, see dmesg for more information (-22).

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland[1532]: ZoomConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland[1532]: WindowViewConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland[1532]: SlidingPopupsConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland[1532]: SlideConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland[1532]: OverviewConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland[1532]: KscreenConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kwin_wayland[1532]: DesktopGridConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

Jun 27 13:18:47 shs-pulse kernel: [drm:0xffffffffc0e915d2] *ERROR* Failed in the dependencies handling -1431655766!

...
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Jun 27, 2022 11:22 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ärgerlich. Aber der Patch wurde ja auch in ältere Versionen integriert. Von daher ist es wohl halb so schlimm, aber ich würde schon einen gepatchten Kernel verwenden, zum Beispiel alles über 5.10.120.

schmidicom, die open-GL Meldung ist dann vielleicht nicht der Grund.. schau mal nach anderen Wahrungen/Fehlern. So was ist aber auch immer ärgerlich, hoffe es löst sich schnell. Im Zweifel versuch mal ein Firwmareupdate - ich hab nur leider kein Wissen darüber wie es sich bei AMD nennt. Viel Erfolg!

----------

## schmidicom

Mein Problem ist "gelöst".

Habe den Kernel 5.18 mal wieder mit GCC gebaut und dann funktioniert es. Es muss sich im AMDGPU-Modul wohl irgendetwas geändert haben womit der aktuelle LLVM/Clang nicht klar kommt, aber auch nur bei bestimmten GPU's.

----------

